# HUGE PROBLEM!! Please help! Dorman Exhaust Manifold..the o2 sensor won't fit!!! pics



## l337hxr (May 12, 2006)

Ok so I bought a DORMAN exhaust manifold today which is an OE replacement. I got the header on and then I noticed that where the factory o2 bung is on the exhaust manifold, is 'plugged' off with a silver bolt. Keep in mind, the heatshield that comes with the new dorman exhaust manifold has a hole just for this plug as well... comparing the stock header to this Dorman OE header, everything looks similarly the same. the EGR bung fits fine! the only problem is the o2 bung on the dorman is BIGGER.

Now when I try to put the stock O2 sensor back into the new exhaust manifold, it wouldn't fit because the threads are wrong! Take a look at the pics... a stock O2 sensor vs. the new bung hole on the new exhaust manifold... this is a picture of the plug bolt.

can anyone tell me if O2 sensors come in that size? or am I supposed to buy an adapter plate?

thanks!

This is for a 1999 Nissan Altima GXE..USA model.


----------



## jrm2007 (Oct 12, 2007)

no pics. i'm preparing to do the same thing on my 1998 altima. did you ever get it fixed.


----------



## stock98altima (Sep 30, 2007)

hey...

with a little multi-meter and soldering know how you can just find a heated o2 sensor that produces the right voltage and is threaded right , and it should work...


correct me if im wrong please but an o2 sensor for the typical 4 banger should put out around 800 Mv...maybe im wrong.....


anyway..aftermarket shit just dont fit right, so find an o2 sensor that is heated(4 wires) and puts out similar spec voltage and go nuts with a multi meter and soldering iron.

...or maybe you could just haunt your local home depo and find the fittings to make it fit, worst case scenario is its off a bit and your car runs rich.... not to hella big of a problem.

the richer it runs, the more excuse for a turbo.


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

is there manifolds that give u performance gains because i dont know what to do next to my altima.


----------

